# Adirondack Chairs



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not very good building things to scale without plans. I tend to make them to big for some reason. (Guy thing I suppose.)
I was hoping for some help from you fellow Lumberjocks. As a few of you know we have been remodeling the backyard. My wife has requested I make 2 Adirondack chairs and 2 Adirondack balcony chairs. Does anyone have plans or know what plans are the best out there. I have found a few, but would like to here from fellow LJ's that have built or can recommend some good ones. I don't mind paying if you want some money back if you had to purchased them as well.

Any help would be great as the party deadline of jume 12th is approching fast.
Thx in advance Ken


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken,

I have some plans that I can email you, if you like.

PM me with an address. I'll send them. I'm off to Pittsburgh today so it will be Sunday- if that's OK

Lew


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a nice, free set of plans for an Adirondack chair:

http://www.internetwoodworking.com/w5/chair.html

I have built six of these. They are super comfortable and have held up great over the years.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

There you go


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Jake's chairs are the best design I've ever seen.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx everyone this helps.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

i got a nice set from california redwoods website … http://www.calredwood.org/projects/projects.htm

Nice set of plans .. i made 2 in 2 days with em


----------

